# AS3 Shell Output



## creep3007 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir eine air.app gebastelt, die auf Komandozeilenparameter reagiert.
Alles schön und gut, es funktioniert auch alles wie ich möchte.
Nun möchte ich aber einen trace()/alert() in die Konsole schreiben, wenn alle Dateien bearbeitet wurden. 

wie realisiere ich dies?

vlg, Alexander


----------

